# Anyone Read



## DIAMONDRAILS (Apr 15, 2009)

"Rolling Nowhere"? By Ted Conover. I head It's a pretty good read. If you have, is it worth the time? Thanks


----------



## Angela (Apr 15, 2009)

I've also read it and thought it was pretty good. It's not a huge book or anything so definitely well worth the time.


----------



## Clay (Apr 16, 2009)

if you are familiar at all with the world of riding trains, you probably wont find anything new in this book. it is basically the story of a guy riding trains around who doesn't really know what he's doing. runs into all the problems that we've all had to deal with... its worth a read though, just dont expect it to change your life.


----------

